# Need Graphtec CE2000 60 software



## bbrown (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't find my installation cd for my Graphtec CE2000-60 and it appears that Graphtec support no longer has it. My pc drive crashed after a Windows update and had to reformat and start all over. Can anyone help me with this  
Thanks, Barb


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

go to www.graphtecamerica.com


----------



## NOPALITO24 (Jul 22, 2009)

or try Graphtec Corporation


----------



## bbrown (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks so much...got it working


----------



## bbrown (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks so much...got it working


----------



## laura2001 (Aug 29, 2019)

I need the drivers please send me [email protected] help meee


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

laura2001 said:


> I need the drivers please send me [email protected] help meee


A lot of sign software will have the drivers built in. You will just pick the plotter you have and it will install it for you.
SignLab
SignCut
CyberCut
Just to name a few.

We have an old CE2000 that we use occasionally at events and this works perfectly for us. The thing is over 15 years old and still works perfectly!


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

laura2001 said:


> I need the drivers please send me [email protected] help meee


Why do you not get in Graphtec website as some above post to get what you need?


----------



## teyocontreras1 (7 mo ago)

Help... I need Graphtec Cuttin Plotter CE2000-60 drivers, on the manufacturer's page they are no longer being discontinued... please help... thanks...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

teyocontreras1 said:


> Help... I need Graphtec Cuttin Plotter CE2000-60 drivers, on the manufacturer's page they are no longer being discontinued... please help... thanks...
> [email protected]


Are you using Windows? That driver should be available there.


----------



## teyocontreras1 (7 mo ago)

yes i do... but windows no reconing


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Which Windows platform are you using there?


----------



## teyocontreras1 (7 mo ago)

win 7


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Check your PM.


----------



## rafey00 (4 mo ago)

hello how i can get the Graphtec CE2000-60 driver for windows 10?

if win10 dont have any driver, how i can get the driver for the most recent windows available (win8 or win7)

thanks


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

CE2000-60 has driver for Windows 7 (32bit & 64bit). You can try to get Graphtec Plotter Driver OPS628 Ver. 9.31


----------



## rafey00 (4 mo ago)

jimdtg said:


> Graphtec Plotter Driver OPS628 Ver. 9.31


 Thank you, im gonna check that


----------

